# شركات التعدين فى مصر



## ابو غازي (28 فبراير 2009)

اسكوم للجيلوجيا و التعدين

26 ش 265 المعادى الجديدة - القاهرة
هاتف : 0225203371
فاكس : 0225203373

________________________________

شركة الفراعنة لمحاجر الرخام

المندوب : ماهر عبد الجواد
العنوان : شق الثعبان - المنطقة الصناعية - القطامية 
0227541048
0227541352
http://www.elfaraanamarble.net

________________________________

الشركة العالمية للتعدين

المندوب : محمد السيد
العنوان : 32 ش الهنيدى - الهرم
0101661340

________________________________

شركة الخبراء للصناعة

ش الملك فيصل - الجيزة - مصر
هاتف : 023857725
http://www.alkhobara.com/


________________________________

من عنده عناوين لشركات اخرى لا يبخل بها علينا و يكتبها هنا لزيادة الفائدة و الارزاق بيد الله


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (28 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور أخي 

هناك أيضا 

شركة النصر للتعدين 
المركز الرئيسي : االمحاميد – أدفو – أسوان 

تيلفون : 2890321 ( 097) ـ2890322 (097) ـ 2890077(097) 

: 2891701(097) ـ 2891702(097)

فاكس : 2891073(097) ـ 2891074(097)



$$$$$$$ الفروع $$$$$$$$

القاهرة : 4 ش الدكتور/ حامد محمد فهمي ــ متفرع من شارع التحرير ــ الدقي 

تيلفون : 37625122 ( 02) ـ37625123 (02) 

فاكس : 37625118(02) ـ 37625119(02)

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

أسوان : 90 ش زغلول ـــ مدينة أســــــــــوان

تيلفون : 2320085 ( 097)

فاكس : 2314131(097) *​


----------



## ابو غازي (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم أكرم . . 
شركة النصر من كبرى الشركات المصرية . . فعلا اضافة ممتازة . . الله يبارك لك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مارس 2009)

الشركة دى انا كنت اول مهندس مناجم اتعين فيها بس سبتها وهى شغالة كويس

الشركة الفرعونية للحاصلات ومواد التعدين (فاروستون)
مصر الجديدة - شارع كليوباترا - برج الاطباء - الدور الاول

xxxxxxx
اى خدمة يا شباب


----------



## mtm_2050 (8 أبريل 2009)

*دى الشركة الى انا شغال فيها
الشركة الدولية للتعدين والاستثمار ( إكمي )
www.icmi-egypt.com
41 ش البطل احمد عبد العزيز المهندسين جيزة*


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (13 فبراير 2010)

عايزين المزيد من الشركات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## angelback (6 مارس 2010)

*شركة كيما جراوت للمناجم والتعدين*

شركة كيما جراوت للمناجم والتعدين
52 شارع مصدق - الدقي
ت / 37601889 - 37601899 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ابو غازي (6 مارس 2010)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو غازي (6 مارس 2010)

مصر للتعدين و كيماويات الحفر
شارع الصنفرة - المنطقة الثانية - برج العرب
قطعة 2 بلوك 21
tel :034592638


----------

